# Suunto Core Black - Alternative Straps?



## Trandy

The mailman brought me my first Suunto Core Black today - I have the adapters so that you can use a "regular" strap with it.

I need some ideas....so how about some photos of your Core Black with different straps on it.

Thanks....


----------



## Jeff_C

Sorry, mine are all on original stock staps.


----------



## BrendanSilent

i just bought a new standard strap so i could get the lugs and put a custom strap on it, so im also curious to see what kind of straps people have their Core on!


----------



## dpioli

I usually like leather straps on my watches, how about black ones and white stiching?


----------



## dpioli

sorry about double picture, don't know how to remove it. I used it with dark brown leather as well but i have no pics of it.


----------



## Mystro

When I had a Core, this strap was very popular. It's a EBay find.


----------



## Red PeeKay

Okay, you asked for it........ errr, not an all black, but an after market band and lugs!


----------



## BrendanSilent

red, where'd you get the band? looks pretty sweet!


----------



## Thunderbear




----------



## Red PeeKay

BrendanSilent said:


> red, where'd you get the band? looks pretty sweet!


Got it here Brendan http://stores.ebay.com/timepiecerepublic. Its the maratac elite black with white stitching, go to page 15 on his site and scroll down. Tried a direct link but didn't seem to work. I also got the black with black stitching, still thinking of getting the orange band for the black lugs and then pairing those with the black maratac band and my all black.


----------



## BrendanSilent

Thunderbear said:


> View attachment 697227
> 
> 
> View attachment 697228
> 
> 
> View attachment 697229


that is AWESOME, where did you get it??


----------



## BrendanSilent

Red PeeKay said:


> Got it here Brendan Straps for OMEGA, 24mm Leather Straps items in TimePieceRepublic store on eBay!. Its the maratac elite black with white stitching, go to page 15 on his site and scroll down. Tried a direct link but didn't seem to work. I also got the black with black stitching, still thinking of getting the orange band for the black lugs and then pairing those with the black maratac band and my all black.


thanks man! i just got a Core Light Green, which is hard to color-match for bands/straps, so this will be a big help.


----------



## Thunderbear

BrendanSilent said:


> that is AWESOME, where did you get it??


Thanks, I thought it looked pretty bad ass too. Wish Suunto's Black/Orange still had the brown tint, it'd be even better. Mine is the Dark Brown.

24mm MB-1 PVD Pilots


----------



## sidecross

I also bought the orange Suunto strap just so I could use other normal 24mm lug straps.

The problem for me is that I have a 7” wrist and the lug distance makes most straps too long. The orange Suunto strap is not the same quality, in my opinion, as the original Core strap. It is flimsy and quite thin.


----------



## sidecross

I found the Isofrane Diver strap that will fit the Black or standard Suunto Core, but when you add up the total expense it is almost 50% of the cost of the Suunto Core.

The standard Black Core strap is under $40 to replace and the quality while not near the quality of the Isofrane it is well suited to handle the job. b-)


----------



## tilnaneer

Bell & Ross velcro...









Or waterborne dive strap...


----------



## RobRamsey

Hello,

I'm looking to replace the standard black plastic/rubber strap on my Suunto Core All Black with a Velcro strap. I'm specifically hoping to find a two piece Velcro strap like the one pictured above (in tilnaneer's post). I've been looking on the web off an on for about three weeks now. The web seems to be full of one piece straps, not what I'm looking for. Any chance someone has a good link they'd like to share?

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## s.kasper90

My Suunto Core with Panatime Strap


----------



## tilnaneer

RobRamsey said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm looking to replace the standard black plastic/rubber strap on my Suunto Core All Black with a Velcro strap. I'm specifically hoping to find a two piece Velcro strap like the one pictured above (in tilnaneer's post). I've been looking on the web off an on for about three weeks now. The web seems to be full of one piece straps, not what I'm looking for. Any chance someone has a good link they'd like to share?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rob


Check here...

B and R Bands - 24mm Canvas Velcro


----------



## RobRamsey

Thanks tilnaneer! That's exactly what I'm looking for!

-Rob


----------



## jimmygee




----------



## jarlaxle

Bump, just ordered a core crush and will be replacing strap ASAP. Love to see a few more leather ones like that dark brown one.


----------



## chicago_dan

Thunderbear said:


> Thanks, I thought it looked pretty bad ass too. Wish Suunto's Black/Orange still had the brown tint, it'd be even better. Mine is the Dark Brown.
> 
> 24mm MB-1 PVD Pilots


That looks sweet. I just ordered my first Suunto Core All Black. So do all 24mm straps fit it? Also, have you or anyone tried the deployment buckles from that site you mentioned?

Thanks!


----------



## alberto21swcc

Does anyone know if a Suunto Core can accept the nice leather strap from the Suunto Elementum? I can see the leather Elementum strap has curved springbars and the edge of the strap is curved to accommodate the watch, so I was wondering if anyone has tried this.
Thanks


----------



## Notrega

Thunderbear said:


> View attachment 697227
> 
> 
> View attachment 697228
> 
> 
> View attachment 697229


Any other pics?? This looks awesome...


----------



## Kewrock

For anyone looking for Crush colors, but don't want to spend $60 on original Suunto straps.
I got these on ebay. $7 each with free shipping. They fit perfect. Really top quality silicone, not cheap soft stretchy rubber. They are a little thicker than the original (blue). And they taper from 24mm at the lugs to 23 or 22 at the buckle. The original is 24mm all the way. So they aren't exactly the same, but close enough for 7 bucks as opposed to 60. The buckle is silver. The seller said he'd swap out for black IP for $5 total, but was out of them for three weeks. I want them for summer, so I didn't want to wait. The screws were a pain in the ass to get out, and needed touching up when done.

The seller is GoodCheapMan. He has all the Core Crush colors plus a few more. They got here from China in five days. I was shocked.


----------



## geoarv

Bought this strap a couple of weeks ago (MiLTAT Lug Size: 24mm)
20mm, 22mm, 23mm, 24mm MiLTAT Honeycomb Black Nylon Velcro Fastener Watch Strap,


This is how it looks


----------



## reloaderguy

I received this strap a few days ago.


----------



## jadocs

Thunderbear said:


> View attachment 697227
> 
> 
> View attachment 697228
> 
> 
> View attachment 697229


That looks great. I have an alu deep black enroute, I wonder how it would look with this strap.


----------



## jadocs

I ordered a leather strap. It's a little different than the one above but I think it's going to be pretty bad azz. I'll post a pic when I get it.


----------



## SundayDuffer




----------



## jadocs

Looks good. I got my leather strap in, but the watch has been sent in for a backlight issue. Hope to have it back by the end of the week.


----------



## Hickory Shampoo

The stock strap turned out to be much more comfortable than I'd expected, but I decided I still couldn't live with the looks. Off with the stock and on with a Hirsch Extreme (lugs from HikePro).


----------



## Vagabond66

Nice! Where'd you but the Hirsch?


----------



## Hickory Shampoo

Vagabond66 said:


> Nice! Where'd you but the Hirsch?


Amazon. Having worn it this weekend, I'm happy with the choice, despite the expense.


----------



## jadocs

Finally got mine installed. The color is a little off because I used my phone to take the pic. The strap is more of a vintage distressed brown.


















The strap is a Sottomarino off eBay for $26 delivered.


----------



## Sumudu Semasinghe

hello everybody,

I brought a zulu nylon strap and a suunto core black rubber strap, but the problem is I'm having troubles removing the straps which it came with, can anyone please tell me the size of the flat screwdriver i should use for this?!


----------



## HIKESOLO

Anyone know if there is a black metal band that would work? I imagine if I just find a 24mm it would work, but don't know enough about watches to be certain.


----------



## TS149

EatPlayLift said:


> Anyone know if there is a black metal band that would work? I imagine if I just find a 24mm it would work, but don't know enough about watches to be certain.


I have this one:

Amazon.com: 24mm SUPER Engineer Type II Solid Stainless Steel Straight End Watch Band-Push Button: Watches

Different clasp:

Amazon.com: 24mm SUPER Engineer Type II Solid Stainless Steel Straight End Watch Band-PVD Black Deployment Clasp: Watches

You'll also need the strap adapters if you don't already have some. These are great watch bands.


----------



## ysvoon

Got mine swapped out to a nylon after the stock rubber broke into 2 pieces at the shorter length.. 
I've to say the nylon strap with the lugs are pretty comfortable..


----------



## 5DogsAU

Bought the 5-pack of Android straps from Amazon http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00N4ZT7LG/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

They're a little stiff/thick, but with some wear I've made my orange and blue ones work just fine. Grey on there right now to break it in. Plus, they have a little metal reinforcer in the hole for the strap to be attached through and the lug adapter screws went right through with no issues.


----------



## clark98ut




----------



## Boblalock1

Where do you buy the black extensions to add a different strap?
Are any brands better than others?

Thanks


----------



## coolmel

ysvoon said:


> Got mine swapped out to a nylon after the stock rubber broke into 2 pieces at the shorter length..
> I've to say the nylon strap with the lugs are pretty comfortable..
> View attachment 3535946


Ive the same Core Red and want to switch over to a Hirsch or better band. Where to get that adapter and what mm belt size should I be looking at?

Awaiting your revert mate. Thanks!


----------



## heymatthew

I've found the "vintage" leather strap from Crown & Buckle works well on my Core Crush without any adapters. I had to fiddle with the screws which was kind of a pain, but it fits well. It's my first Suunto so I'm still exploring some band options, but this is working out well for now. I much prefer it to the silicone that was on there. I may still pick up some adapters as changing bands with the screws is kind of a pain and I really prefer NATO straps, but I really like this strap for now...


----------



## heymatthew

My latest strap acquisition. Single-piece Crown and Buckle Olive NATO with bronze hardware. Installed on Jays and Kays adapters.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

